# obexftp won't connect to bluetooth device

## shoutstudios

I have a DBT-120 dongle and a Ericsson T637 that are both working fine, at least using a friends computer. When I try to communicate with my phone via obexftp, i get the following error:

```
sudo obexftp -b 00:00:00:00:00:00 -l

Browsing 00:00:00:00:00:00 ...

Channel: 7

No custom transport

Connecting...bt: -94

failed: connect

Still trying to connect

Connecting...bt: -94

failed: connect

Still trying to connect

Connecting...bt: -94

failed: connect

Still trying to connect

```

I am able to ping the device using l2ping, I have the two devices paired and they can both see each other when searing the bluetooth network, I just can't get obexftp to connect. I am running kernel 2.6.9, bluez-utils 2.12, bluez-lib 2.12, bluez-hcidump 1.16 and obexftp 0.10.7.

Any ideas?

----------

## shoutstudios

I had to re-emerge openobex and that picked up my bluetooth support for the libraries and things work now.

----------

## flazz

i just upgraded to everything you have and now it connects but i get this

when i try to list the files on the phone i get:

```
$ obexftp -b 00:0A:D9:81:95:C2 -B 7 -l /

Browsing 00:0A:D9:81:95:C2 ...

Channel: 7

No custom transport

Connecting...bt: -1

failed: connect

Still trying to connect

Connecting...bt: -1

failed: connect

Still trying to connect

Connecting...bt: -1

failed: connect

Still trying to connect

```

any ideas?

----------

## flazz

never mind, i had to press yes on my phone, duh

 :Smile: 

----------

## R!tman

```
obexftp -b 00:16:75:3C:5B:FF -l

Browsing 00:16:75:3C:5B:FF ...

Channel: 9

Connecting...failed: connect

Still trying to connect

Connecting...failed: connect

Still trying to connect

Connecting...failed: connect

Still trying to connect
```

I was not so lucky with that problem. I r-emerged all the tools, even pressed "yes"  :Wink: , but the problem remains. 

Any suggestions? BTW, it's a Motorola SLVR L7.

----------

## philip.batchelor

I also get that problem: this is using emerge:

openobex 1.0.1

obexftp 0.18

openobex-apps 1.0.0

2.6.16-gentoo-r9, 

bluez-libs 2.24

Specifically, I get when I try 

```

%obexftp -b .... -l 

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Try `obexftp --help' for more information.
> 
> Try `obexftp --help' for more information.
> ...

 

(the --help suggests some problem parsing arguments too?!)

I browsed quite a bit on google, and this error seems to reappear here and there, but I haven't found a solution that worked for me. 

NB: for me too rfcomm etc. connects fine, I accept it on the phone (Nokia 6230i), tus the bluetooth connection appears to work fine, it is just the copying to/from the phone which causes trouble. I tried changing channels in rfcomm0 too. (obexftp is channel 9?)

Additional question: an alternative solution to using obexftp would be to use obexserver? I thought this would have come with openobex-apps? but it's not there...does it have to be installed separately?

----------

## bfloeagle

 *philip.batchelor wrote:*   

> I also get that problem: this is using emerge:
> 
> openobex 1.0.1
> 
> obexftp 0.18
> ...

 

Has anyone gotten anywhere with this?  I've got virtually the same setup and I've had no luck with my Motorola Slvr.  The only thing that I keep running into that I haven't seen anyone experience is when my phone tries to connect to my laptop, the phone displays a "Service not Supported" message and fails to pair...  I can ping the phone over bluetooth so I don't think it is a link problem...  I just can't get the devices to pair...  Do you even need to pair the devices for obexftp to work???

----------

## jbryner

Here's a duh. Had this same problem and realized that I emerged obexftp and openobex *without* bluetooth support.

Adding bluetooth to make.conf use and recompiling with emerge -av openobex, obexftp to make sure that there is no -bluetooth and voila! 

```

 # fgrep -i use /etc/make.conf

USE="aac sse sse2 mmx dvd win32codecs real bluetooth usb"

# emerge -av obexftp openobex

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-mobilephone/obexftp-0.21  USE="bluetooth perl python -debug -swig -tcl" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/openobex-1.3  USE="bluetooth usb -debug -irda -syslog" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

Hope this helps someone. You'd think bluetooth would be the default for a program that uses bluetooth...but nope!

----------

